# Sweet Axes!



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have some sweet axes comin up for sale soon. BC.Rich's and Kramer etc. Nice custom guitars with coffin cases etc. PM me for details. Their my friend's guitars. Nice axes,will be posting pic's and full details in the classified's down below.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are some of the pic's of the Guitars.
Enjoy!................................


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Would you hurry up and list these!!!! I wanna talk about the 7 stringer..


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Always interested in a nice guitar. Put em up!! Any old Kramers?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

There listed down below.


----------

